# I hate lyft



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Can't drive Uber due legal issues.

today I drove Lyft. Got a ride from Bethesda to BWI. . Dropped pax and got a drive back to Baltimore. Then I got stucked there because Lyft was adding rides without me to consent. The worse.
Rides to the worst places in Baltimore. Got a drink and a weed high idiot. Then a mom with 3 kids with 10 bags to the laundry place 2 blocks away. . Was getting rides from Lyft and I finally decline all of them. Got a message from Lyft that I was declining to many rides .
I finally called them and let them know that I will not drive around Baltimore ghetto anymore.and I would decline all the rides and they can deactivate me if they wish

Finally I was near the speck ball stadium and I logged off. I could not before because the ap was all pink with surges.

I hate to drive in Baltimore.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Can't drive Uber due legal issues.
> 
> today I drove Lyft. Got a ride from Bethesda to BWI. . Dropped pax and got a drive back to Baltimore. Then I got stucked there because Lyft was adding rides without me to consent. The worse.
> Rides to the worst places in Baltimore. Got a drink and a weed high idiot. Then a mom with 3 kids with 10 bags to the laundry place 2 blocks away. . Was getting rides from Lyft and I finally decline all of them. Got a message from Lyft that I was declining to many rides .
> ...


My reward . After my peloton ride and my abs workout .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Can't drive Uber due legal issues.
> 
> today I drove Lyft. Got a ride from Bethesda to BWI. . Dropped pax and got a drive back to Baltimore. Then I got stucked there because Lyft was adding rides without me to consent. The worse.
> Rides to the worst places in Baltimore. Got a drink and a weed high idiot. Then a mom with 3 kids with 10 bags to the laundry place 2 blocks away. . Was getting rides from Lyft and I finally decline all of them. Got a message from Lyft that I was declining to many rides .
> ...


Lyft instantly add rides, many of them bad to your queue but you can still decline those rides.

There's a tab in app you press to cancel ride.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lyft instantly add rides, many of them bad to your queue but you can still decline those rides.
> 
> There's a tab in app you press to cancel ride.


I did decline 4 rides until I was sure that I was on my way back to Washington. Dam I hard 4 rides in the worse part of Baltimore. No thank you . I don't want to be driving in the ghetto . As a white woman. Every stop light I saw 5 guys jumping on my car trying to clean my windows or asking me for money .
Does Lyft or Uber know this?



The queen &#128120; said:


> I did decline 4 rides until I was sure that I was on my way back to Washington. Dam I hard 4 rides in the worse part of Baltimore. No thank you . I don't want to be driving in the ghetto . As a white woman. Every stop light I saw 5 black guys jumping on my car trying to clean my windows or asking me for money .
> Does Lyft or Uber know this?


I had this lady who was talking weird to me going for a ride of 8 miles and I swear she was on drugs. I don't want to drive people like that. I don't want to drive on that part of town.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Make sure you keep your windows up and doors locked. Tinted glass helps too.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Make sure you keep your windows up and doors locked. Tinted glass helps too.


I did . I did make 210$ from 11 am to 630 pm . My last ride was from Catonsville to Rockville .


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Dont ever let the app pull you into that area again. Ever.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I did . I did make 210$ from 11 am to 630 pm . My last ride was from Catonsville to Rockville .


I would do nothing but "Long Distance" rides if there were enough of them, and they were all on the open highway. You can pull in more than $50.00 @ hour like that.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

GregJinAZ said:


> Dont ever let the app pull you into that area again. Ever. Those people are more feral than you know.


I am still new with Lyft. Must learn how to manage the app like I do with Uber. I did contacted Lyft and let them know that I will not drive to those areas and they can deactivated me if they wish because I don't care. I let them know that I will not drive trough ghettos and drink or drugged people. And I will decline every ride if I feel so. I also told Lyft that I am my own boss and I will decide who comes inside my car. And I don't give a shiit what Lyft think or tell me. I told them that they need me. I don't need them.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am still new with Lyft. Must learn how to manage the app like I do with Uber. I did contacted Lyft and let them know that I will not drive to those areas and they can deactivated me if they wish because I don't care. I let them know that I will not drive trough ghettos and drink or drugged people. And I will decline every ride if I feel so. I also told Lyft that I am my own boss and I will decide who comes inside my car. And I don't give a shiit what Lyft think or tell me. I told them that they need me. I don't need them.


Does Lyft or Uber still have Prime-Time/Surge pricing-pay in your area? Lyft got rid of Prime-Time compensation here in the Chicago area, over a year ago. Riders still pay more for rides in certain conditions, but Drivers are paid the same, regardless.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Does Lyft or Uber still have Prime-Time/Surge pricing-pay in your area? Lyft got rid of Prime-Time compensation here in the Chicago area, over a year ago. Riders still pay more for rides in certain conditions, but Drivers are paid the same, regardless.


Onl Lyft today on Baltimore my app was all pink with surges . So confusing. I drove a old lady for less than 1 Mile and for paid 7.20$.
I think Baltimore and for black peoples rates are higher .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I did decline 4 rides until I was sure that I was on my way back to Washington. Dam I hard 4 rides in the worse part of Baltimore. No thank you . I don't want to be driving in the ghetto . As a white woman. Every stop light I saw 5 black guys jumping on my car trying to clean my windows or asking me for money .
> Does Lyft or Uber know this?
> 
> 
> I had this lady who was talking weird to me going for a ride of 8 miles and I swear she was on drugs. I don't want to drive people like that. I don't want to drive on that part of town.


I'm sorry queenie but your predicament with the black window clears remind me of this &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
























&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Onl Lyft today on Baltimore my app was all pink with surges . So confusing. I drove a old lady for less than 1 Mile and for paid 7.20$.
> I think Baltimore and for black peoples rates are higher .


Lyft in my area has those stupid little purple and reddish boxes on the map too. They're called "ride bonus" boxes. Pick up someone after driving through one of them and you can earn from $2.00 to $10.00 more on the next ride, so long as you don't go offline for any reason before that next ride.

But the Ride Bonuses are a lot less $$ than than earning 80% of a fare that's 25% to 200% higher than normal fare. That was called "Prime Time" on Lyft. That's how it was before 2018.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Got a message from Lyft that I was declining to many rides .
> I finally called them and let them know that I will not drive around Baltimore ghetto anymore.and I would decline all the rides and they can deactivate me if they wish


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


The queen &#128120; said:


> Every stop light I saw 5 black guys jumping on my car trying to clean my windows or asking me for money .
> Does Lyft or Uber know this?


As if they would care.


The queen &#128120; said:


> I told them that they need me. I don't need them.


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am still new with Lyft. Must learn how to manage the app like I do with Uber. I did contacted Lyft and let them know that I will not drive to those areas and they can deactivated me if they wish because I don't care. I let them know that I will not drive trough ghettos and drink or drugged people. And I will decline every ride if I feel so. I also told Lyft that I am my own boss and I will decide who comes inside my car. And I don't give a shiit what Lyft think or tell me. I told them that they need me. I don't need them.


Good.
You are sharper than most who stop by this strange, confused little place. Youll live longer too.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I see that you are new to Lyft so do you know you can toggle last ride and not get any new ride requests? If you find yourself trapped in a place you don't like don't count on Lyft to take you out of that area, toggle last ride (go offline) and get yourself out of the area!


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am still new with Lyft. Must learn how to manage the app like I do with Uber. I did contacted Lyft and let them know that I will not drive to those areas and they can deactivated me if they wish because I don't care. I let them know that I will not drive trough ghettos and drink or drugged people. And I will decline every ride if I feel so. I also told Lyft that I am my own boss and I will decide who comes inside my car. And I don't give a shiit what Lyft think or tell me. I told them that they need me. I don't need them.


This is the main problem with lyft because you can't manage your day the way you are able to with the uber app. Lyft's app has serious limitations compared to uber's and because of its shortfalls, days like @The queen &#128120; had will happen far more often. For me, lyft has become solely used for an emergency filter to get back in the action when you're flung far out OR for the occasional quick hit bonus when you just happen upon a juicy PPZ.
Otherwise, lyft sucks.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I did contacted Lyft and let them know that I will not drive to those areas and they can deactivated me if they wish because I don't care. I let them know that I will not drive trough ghettos and drink or drugged people. And I will decline every ride if I feel so. I also told Lyft that I am my own boss and I will decide who comes inside my car. And I don't give a shiit what Lyft think or tell me. I told them that they need me. I don't need them


New to Lyft, eh? Did you really contact them? Wow! I have thought about doing that so many times.

But they dont care. It wont change a thing. They will still send you those pings. And if the AI determines that you are not worthy, then it will deactivate you. In the meantime they will continue to send bully messages every time you refuse or cancel a ride.

But I love your spunk!!

Oh... Did I mention that Lyft sucks?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Ummmm so stop ride requests and drive back where u want to work.... I'm really missing the dilemma...


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Tf kind of thread is this

Smh; clowns


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

When Lyft queues up a ride while you are still giving one does it not give you the little &#128683; ?? So you can decline them? I'm curious as we have that here so can decline those instead of having them auto queue. That is a relatively new feature added last year. Prior they just added to your queue you had nothing you could do about that. Anyway, I've asked before but I don't think anyone has said if that feature is nation wide or market specific.

Also, you can hit the button at the top to do "Last Ride". That will stop new requests. And is helpful if there are Power Zones (where you get the bonuses) near by. Also helpful to escape crap places like you were in.

Were the pink boxes you saw had $ listed in them? Or just splotchy pink all over the map? Splotchy just means it's busy. Make sure you are in the higher $$$ box before going online so Lyft doesn't send you a request with the smaller $$$ figure!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I got stucked there because Lyft was adding rides without me to consent.


There are two ways to duck this, neither of which will affect your accept rate.

1. You will hear "adding new Lyft ride to queue" or "adding new Shared ride to queue." Toward the bottom of the screen, you will see a slashy circle. Touch it and the ride comes off your queue. This does not affect your accept rate, so you will not get nastygrams from Gr*yft* because of it.

2. If you miss Number One, you still can discard the job, but you must do this *before you end the current trip*. Toward the bottom and left of your screen, if you have a ride-in-queue, you will see two avatars. Choose the one on the right. It will bring up your next job. There will be a X with a circle around it. Touch that. A screen will pop up that asks if you want to remove the ride, It also will tell you that it will not affect your accept rate. Choose "Remove Ride". You can then end your trip. Do be careful of one thing, though. Before you end the trip, check to make sure that a new second avatar has not appeared. At times, after you remove a ride, Gr*yft* will add one and not notify you. I have gotten that nasty surprise several times.

Gr*yft* is quicker to de-activate you than is F*ub*a*r* over cancel-after-accept.

I have been running more Gr*yft* than F*ub*a*r* of late, as Gr*yft*'s "challenges" have been paying better than have F*ub*a*r*'s "Quests". You are not off the mark, Gr*yft* does [perform a vacuum-creating action].



The queen &#128120; said:


> speck ball stadium


(emphasis added)

_Come si gioca a "speck ball"? Non l'ho visto mai ni negli Stati Uniti, ni in Italia ni al Canada._

*Q:*


The queen &#128120; said:


> Does Lyft or Uber know this?


*A:* Yes.



Dekero said:


> I'm really missing the dilemma...


She is new to Gr*yft*. The application can be difficult to use when you are new to it. It is a shame that @Boston Barry no longer posts here. If there were anyone who knew about Lyft, it was he. I learned more than a little from him when I was new to Gr*yft*. Odds are that she did not know how to use "last ride" or reject/remove stacked requests. In this market, Gr*yft* does a poor job of edge-uh-mah-kayting both driver and user.



DriverMark said:


> When Lyft queues up a ride while you are still giving one does it not give you the little &#128683; ??


It does, but odds are that when Lyft onboarded her, it did not tell her about it. Gr*yft* does a very poor job of educating both rider and driver in this market.



DriverMark said:


> Prior they just added to your queue you had nothing you could do about that.


It was the same, here. In fact, I had thought that Gr*yft* was going to de-activate me soon, as I kept cancelling those added jobs, especially Shared.



DriverMark said:


> I don't think anyone has said if that feature is nation wide or market specific.


I learned about it from a driver in Florida. Thus, I know that it is available in at least one market in Florida as well as Washington/Baltimore.



DriverMark said:


> Splotchy just means it's busy.


.........and that while the customer is paying a multiplier, the driver is getting nothing extra; he is getting base rates, only.,,,not that F*ubar* does anything different, mind you.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lol about speck football. I am sure it was a autocorrect.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Lol about speck football. I am sure it was a autocorrect.


They do play football here and in Canada. If they play North American football in Italy, or anywhere else in Europe, I never saw it. I did see some baseball at Roma and Paris, but it was not very good. They play better ball in the Instructional Leagues in this country and Canada than they do in Europe.

Someone did mention that they were playing North American football in Germany for a time, but I never saw it when I was there. They do play a few games in Great Britain from time to time.

The only "football" that I saw in _Italia_ was _calcio_. I saw more than few _Udinese_ matches as well as _Juve_ and _i Granata_. I went to a few others, as well. You buy the nosebleed seats over there if you want to sit and still see the game. If you buy a ticket for anywhere else in the stadium, you are treated to fans on their feet, who sing the team song, _*FOR THE ENTIRE MATCH*_.

I did manage to see one Genova game, which I wanted to do as Genova is the oldest team in Italy. Udinese is the second oldest.

_Calcio_ was fun, but it does not replace baseball.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> today I drove Lyft. Got a ride from Bethesda to BWI. . Dropped pax and got a drive back to Baltimore. Then I got stucked there because Lyft was adding rides without me to consent. The worse.
> Rides to the worst places in Baltimore. Got a drink and a weed high idiot. Then a mom with 3 kids with 10 bags to the laundry place 2 blocks away. . Was getting rides from Lyft and I finally decline all of them. Got a message from Lyft that I was declining to many rides .
> I finally called them and let them know that I will not drive around Baltimore ghetto anymore.and I would decline all the rides and they can deactivate me if they wish
> 
> ...


Hi Queen, [ I bow my head slightly, in respect ]. I am sorry you had to go through that, nest time don't log on in the city. head toward Riverside or Locust point, I can tell you that might be more to your liking...


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TGK said:


> Hi Queen, [ I bow my head slightly, in respect ]. I am sorry you had to go through that, nest time don't log on in the city. head toward Riverside or Locust point, I can tell you that might be more to your liking...


Thank you . No need to bow for me. The name of the queen was due my kids calling me that. 
❤


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Thank you . No need to bow for me. The name of the queen was due my kids calling me that.
> ❤


A Queen in the Heart is a True Queen...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The name of the queen was due my kids calling me that.


They do not call you "_vuestre majestât_"?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

(Could we turn on Last Ride, them turn it off again?) Yes.

(Could we hit the little X to decline the attached ride?) Yes.

But why should we have to? I dont seem to have that annoying problem with Uber.. not to mention that when they ASSIGN rides, that puts us in EMPLOYEE status. But I digress.

(But it's such a minor inconvenience, what's the problem?)

It's just a minor inconvenience for the pax, too. Shouldn't be any big deal for them to waste another 5 minutes of their lives while I drive elsewhere, because Lyft wants to bully us.

I've given almost 10,000 Lyft rides, it's a bit more of an inconvenience to me than just a minor issue. And apparently it doesn't bother the pax when this happens, because if it did they would have changed things by now. So, since there's apparently no problem on their end, I'll keep doing it my way.


----------

